# Implacable crew



## Scottish (May 14, 2008)

My Dad Don Lamont served on the Implacable 1948-49 in the Fleet Air Arm Branch No. 5 mess as an aircraft mechanic, servicing planes, he was in the crash party, doing electric starters. Anyone who knew him let me know I will pass it on to him.


----------

